# 2019 300T mini review...



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

There dont seem to be too many pics of these new 300Ts out in the wild so I figured I'd share my thoughts, although being my 1st Doxa Sub, I cant compare it to older models, short of my brief experience with a friends 1200T.









As I understand it, this is essentially the 1200T but sans helium escape valve and with an improved bracelet, no bad thing in my book, as having handled a friends 1200T Caribbean model, I can say it was superb, and this matches it in every regard (including the 1200m water resistance).

First off the case finishing is superb, there isnt a brush line out place, or a sharp edge anywhere, it easily matches other (more expensive) divers I've owned. The crown has an inlaid and painted Jenny fish logo, which isn't that noticable in person vs in photos, but if you hate it, I guess some cape cod could polish it off. The bezel is rock solid, no play, and unlike my CWC diver that this replaced, it doesn't click against the case if you tap on the bezel.

The crystal is totally flat unlike the 1200T which had a slight dome, it seems to have quite a good AR coating, although having a bright dial in the background is even better for minimising reflections.

The dial itself is glossy, looks almost like enamel, same goes for the hands and black indices. I'm a little underwhelmed by the lume though, it does stay visible for an entire night, but the dial markers just dont match the hands for sheer brightness leaving it looking like a vintage watch that's had its hands replaced, the faux-patina superluminova on my CWC 1983 reissue diver completely obliterates the Doxa for brightness and consistency across the dial/handset, which is a shame given that the Doxa cost twice as much. Oh and before I forget, the orange pip on the bezel does glow, but not enough to warrant mentioning, they might as well have just used paint.

The bracelet is tapered and has a different clasp design to the 1200T, +the ratcheted diving extension is pure genius. The bracelet itself is very comfortable and has no rattle whatsoever.









As for the movement, well sadly it's not COSC cert like the 50th anniversary Sub 300, but it is a decent enough 2824-2 and having worn it for 2 days, it's only gained +4 seconds, so its not a million miles away from COSC spec.

Packaging is pretty standard stuff, card box, with zipped nylon case inside... I really wanted the old tube case though, they looked great!

Not much else to say really, for my 2 cents, it's a fantastic dive watch, not perfect by any means, but every bit as good as the 1200T it has replaced, and not being a limited edition, should actually be available to purchase new.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Using the 1500 style clasp is such an improvement, I think the clasp decision negates the crown fish decision. Would love to get some of those 20mm clasps.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

+1 on the ratcheting extension clasp. Well worth the other changes. Anyone figure out how to get one of these clasps or bracelets from Doxa short of purchasing a new watch??


----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Nice review and definitely on my to buy list

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

Very good review. Thank you! If only the new 300T had a flatter caseback.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your Doxa. Thanks for taking the time to provide your initial impressions and pics of your 300T - do love its orange dial. Enjoy your new diver.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Great review. With all of the Doxa options out there, I am really struggling to find the right model and year. A few questions.
This was purchased new off the website? 
Are the beads fused on the bracelet or does each move freely?
Does this have the same movement as the 1200?
Why did you choose this as opposed to a gently used older version?
Thanks


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Great review. With all of the Doxa options out there, I am really struggling to find the right model and year. A few questions.
This was purchased new off the website? 
Are the beads fused on the bracelet or does each move freely?
Does this have the same movement as the 1200?
Why did you choose this as opposed to a gently used older version?
Thanks


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks for posting, I've been impatiently waiting for some sort of review on the new 300T's. Can we get a few wrist shots?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice review for a fantastic watch. I think anyone on the edge for the Doxa Sub should go for the new 300T. It’s awesome !

I love my 1200T Pro but this new 300T is just so enticing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Great unbiased review! Thank you.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

jcohen said:


> Great review. With all of the Doxa options out there, I am really struggling to find the right model and year. A few questions.
> This was purchased new off the website?
> Are the beads fused on the bracelet or does each move freely?
> Does this have the same movement as the 1200?
> ...


Purchased from an authorised dealer in the UK, afaik you cant order direct from the website if you're outside the US.

They're individual beads.

Yep, it uses the same ETA 2824-2 as was used in the 1200T.

I was 50/50 between this and an older model (originally looking at a 2002/3 seahunter 300t), in the end I went for a new watch because i actually plan to dive with it, I'm always a bit wary of taking a used diver in the water. Plus, owning the watch from new, in 20yrs time, I can look back at every scratch and scuff on the watch and each will tell a story.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Im so torn about this watch. I'd like to buy one but I keep reading stuff like this:



> Poor quality, bezel slides up and down making a clicking noise, bracelet is really shoddily made, so much play on some links it's clearly not even checked for quality, clasp makes a clicking noise when lightly pressed but apparently it's all 'within spec'!


One guy complained about the long endlinks that go past the lugs. Someone complained about the new too high caseback...

Can I ask what's your take on these issues? Thanks!


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

dan13rla said:


> Im so torn about this watch. I'd like to buy one but I keep reading stuff like this:
> 
> One guy complained about the long endlinks that go past the lugs. Someone complained about the new too high caseback...
> 
> Can I ask what's your take on these issues? Thanks!


Well, for the quote, I can only say, mine doesnt exhibit any of these issues, i guess a bad one could have slipped through QC though.

Yes the endlinks do stick out beyond the lugs, but they also do on the 1200t, the 1500t and the 4000t, its not an issue to me, just part of the design.

The caseback seems about the same as the only other doxa I've tried on (1200t), it's certainly not flat, but doesnt make the watch sit too high on the wrist, at least not for my taste.
















_Absolutely no idea why the forum keeps posting my images upside down, i literally just rotated that bottom pic 180 degrees and re-uploaded, and the forum still flips it around!_


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, for the quote, I can only say, mine doesnt exhibit any of these issues, i guess a bad one could have slipped through QC though.
> 
> Yes the endlinks do stick out beyond the lugs, but they also do on the 1200t, the 1500t and the 4000t, its not an issue to me, just part of the design.
> 
> The caseback seems about the same as the only other doxa I've tried on (1200t), it's certainly not flat, but doesnt make the watch sit too high on the wrist, at least not for my taste.


Thank you for the answers! One more question: can I ask, what's your wrist size? Your 300T seem to sit really well on your wrist (and it looks damn good!) so I think Im going to pull the trigger on a 300T Searambler...


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

dan13rla said:


> Thank you for the answers! One more question: can I ask, what's your wrist size? Your 300T seem to sit really well on your wrist (and it looks damn good!) so I think Im going to pull the trigger on a 300T Searambler...


My wrist is 17.2cm (or a hair under 7 inches).

As for the issues others have mentioned, I'd read those too and was a little concerned, if my watch had arrived showing any of the issues with rattling bracelets or poorly fitting bezels I wouldnt have hesitated to return it. I hope, if you do purchase, yours turns out to be a good one too


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for the pics and write up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great set of pics! Thank you! I need to recover from being Santa Claus before I pick up one of these new Sharkhunters.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Got my new - and first - Doxa today. The issue with the 300t bracelet as far as I can see depends on the size of your wrist - if you have a normal/ large wrist the rounded edge of the end link (which is wider than the lug width) sit against the case , the top of the end link sits angled aligned with the case profile and looks good. If you have a small wrist - like me - then the rounded edge of the end link sits almost facing up and looks a little strange, not matching the case at all. The watch itself is great and, although bracelets don't agree with me, it looks and fees solid with a good weight - bar the end lug issue. Excuse the poor pic taken in a hurray today.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, as an update after owning for 6 days, we have a bit of a problem.

The bezel has developed quite a bit of slack, it will move side to side by around 1/2mm which is really annoying and doesnt exactly feel secure anymore. I'm going to try and return, but given that it's been 6 days I doubt they'll agree to a refund.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, man, that is such a disappointment. Can't say I ever heard of that happen with the Marei era SUBs. Certainly the later models had a rock solid bezel, so much so that you had to return it to remove them. The bezel design was changed for the Jenny SUBs. Lord knows what Jenny and his merry men did.

Push for the refund.



Anders_Flint said:


> Well, as an update after owning for 6 days, we have a bit of a problem.
> 
> The bezel has developed quite a bit of slack, it will move side to side by around 1/2mm which is really annoying and doesnt exactly feel secure anymore. I'm going to try and return, but given that it's been 6 days I doubt they'll agree to a refund.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, as an update after owning for 6 days, we have a bit of a problem.
> 
> The bezel has developed quite a bit of slack, it will move side to side by around 1/2mm which is really annoying and doesnt exactly feel secure anymore. I'm going to try and return, but given that it's been 6 days I doubt they'll agree to a refund.


Any chance for a video?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, as an update after owning for 6 days, we have a bit of a problem.
> 
> The bezel has developed quite a bit of slack, it will move side to side by around 1/2mm which is really annoying and doesnt exactly feel secure anymore. I'm going to try and return, but given that it's been 6 days I doubt they'll agree to a refund.


They should refund absolutely if that's what you want.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


> Any chance for a video?


I'll try and record some footage tomorrow. My best guess is that they've used a bezel spring that's too thin.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anders_Flint said:


> I'll try and record some footage tomorrow. My best guess is that they've used a bezel spring that's too thin.


Are you thinking maybe one of the teeth broke? Very interested in a video now. Did you use it a bunch or was it right away?


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Oh, man, that is such a disappointment. Can't say I ever heard of that happen with the Marei era SUBs. Certainly the later models had a rock solid bezel, so much so that you had to return it to remove them. The bezel design was changed for the Jenny SUBs. Lord knows what Jenny and his merry men did.
> 
> Push for the refund.


What did they change in the bezel design?


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Apologies for the grubby fingernails, I'd just finished work when I recorded this!
If the vid looks blurry, try again in a while, its 4k footage but youtube can be a bit slow to process:






As you can see, it's not an issue of missing teeth, theres no slack in rotating the bezel at all, just lateral movement. It just feels as if the spring used is too small or too thin, leaving a poor fit (and me not feeling confident that it wont drop off when taken diving).

Theres no chance this has been damaged by me either, I've worn the watch 3 times, twice while at home watching tv, and once when me and my better half went for a meal, hardly activity that could lead to damage.

Granted, it could be just me being too fussy over the quality, but I've never known any other watch have quite that much play in the bezel, even my piece of junk £35 suunto doesnt have that much bezel wobble.


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

Anders_Flint said:


> Apologies for the grubby fingernails, I'd just finished work when I recorded this!
> If the vid looks blurry, try again in a while, its 4k footage but youtube can be a bit slow to process:
> 
> 
> ...


I really wish I hadn't seen this...just checked my 1500t and it too has some lateral play. I'm not sure I'd say it's .5mm but it's there though I have to push pretty hard to make it move. Not sure I'd say it's in issue but I have nothing to compare it to (like an older doxa). Bought back in Nov so far too late to return. 2yr warranty period so see what happens. With the exception of the painted crown and poor lume on the pip I've been quite pleased with it. If there is another Doxa in my life will likely look for pre2019 though.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

bonemanGT said:


> I really wish I hadn't seen this...just checked my 1500t and it too has some lateral play. I'm not sure I'd say it's .5mm but it's there though I have to push pretty hard to make it move. Not sure I'd say it's in issue but I have nothing to compare it to (like an older doxa). Bought back in Nov so far too late to return. 2yr warranty period so see what happens. With the exception of the painted crown and poor lume on the pip I've been quite pleased with it. If there is another Doxa in my life will likely look for pre2019 though.


I do hope it's not just me being too picky, I mean it's not like the bezel has fallen off, but as you can see from the vid, I'm not having to push very hard for it to move, and it does certainly take the shine off my new purchase.

If it's a "feature" of all modern Doxas then the retailer may not accept it as faulty, but hopefully since it was an online purchase I should still be able to return as I'm within the 14 day period.

It's a real shame since I love the watch!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Checked mine the day after I got it this week - and it has the exact same issue as yours and the others. The bezel has a slight rock and slight lateral movement - under 1mm or (as we say in the north east of Scotland) just a ba' hair. Have advised the AD and am returning it under warranty - will wait and see what transpires. Like the others there is no play in rotation. Have to say that I really like the watch and could live with the issue though obviously I want it better - not an issue I've had in any other makers' watch I've bought. Looks like Doxa have a definite issue here.....


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

+ 4 seconds in 2 days is better than COSC specs. I know you mentioned this was the time keeping you got and it was close to COSC. COSC is -4 + 6 seconds a day . You did better than that


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

drumcairn said:


> Checked mine the day after I got it this week - and it has the exact same issue as yours and the others. The bezel has a slight rock and slight lateral movement - under 1mm or (as we say in the north east of Scotland) just a ba' hair. Have advised the AD and am returning it under warranty - will wait and see what transpires. Like the others there is no play in rotation. Have to say that I really like the watch and could live with the issue though obviously I want it better - not an issue I've had in any other makers' watch I've bought. Looks like Doxa have a definite issue here.....
> 
> View attachment 14773399


Well If Doxa have an issue I expect my retailer should back me in returning and getting it sorted. Shall be watching this thread.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

drumcairn said:


> Checked mine the day after I got it this week - and it has the exact same issue as yours and the others. The bezel has a slight rock and slight lateral movement - under 1mm or (as we say in the north east of Scotland) just a ba' hair. Have advised the AD and am returning it under warranty - will wait and see what transpires. Like the others there is no play in rotation. Have to say that I really like the watch and could live with the issue though obviously I want it better - not an issue I've had in any other makers' watch I've bought. Looks like Doxa have a definite issue here.....
> 
> View attachment 14773399
> View attachment 14773799


Scotland you say? Glasgow retailer that's situated in a very nice arcade? If so, we purchased from the same place


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you for posting that video. That's really noticeable and would warrant a fix or refund. I've never seen another watch do that.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

You also forgot to mention the return of the sailboat on the case back. I would consider that a plus!


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Stirling Moss said:


> You also forgot to mention the return of the sailboat on the case back. I would consider that a plus!


Very true, I do like it more than the fish!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Stirling Moss said:


> You also forgot to mention the return of the sailboat on the case back. I would consider that a plus!


Definite plus


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the same ‘play’ issue, sent videos to DOXA and a Scottish retailer and apparently it’s ‘normal’, they all do it.

Really doubt you will get anywhere, I wasn’t able to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just tried with my 300 Black Lung 50th anniversary and there is similar play to what’s depicted in the video. I do think it’s not as much, but in any case, I’ve never noticed it as there is little play when turning the bezel.

Seems like that’s just the design of the bezel. Can someone with more Doxas confirm perhaps?

To be clear, I don’t think it’s a deal breaker at all and it requires some force to rock.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> I have the same 'play' issue, sent videos to DOXA and a Scottish retailer and apparently it's 'normal', they all do it.
> 
> Really doubt you will get anywhere, I wasn't able to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still within my 14 day period for returns, so I should be good.

Hopefully, multiple returns for the same reason will get the attention of Doxa and may eventually see a change to manufacturing.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

That is a lot of movement in the video you provided. Sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

I watched the video. That condition would be completely unacceptable to me.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I really hope you can get the bezel issue resolved without leaving a bad taste in your mouth for Doxa. That watch otherwise looks at home on your wrist, I hope it can stay (or be exchanged).


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Good luck, I’ve had multiple problems as I posted in the other thread. DOXA don’t give 2 s***s, just interested in posting fancy pictures on Instagram.

I had the bracelet replaced as ‘goodwill’ by my AD, who actually have been really good but the new one is better but still not up to a 2K watch. As someone above mentioned it doesn’t sit at all well on the wrist due to the longer end links and flared bracelet that is wider than the lugs.

The bezel has the wobble which is ‘normal’ apparently, I’m going to cut my losses, don’t even wear the watch, it has soured the whole experience for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

So Doxa are admitting they are the only watch company in the world who make watches with wobbly rocking bezels?? Is this just an issue with the latest watches or older ones as well - noted someone posted that their 50 anni one does it as well, which doesn't have the new case? Have Doxa changed where they are manufactured lately? Is it just the 300 or all the tonneau cased watches? Perhaps they can use the new advertising line "Doxa watches 'rock' "....I would advise anyone looking to buy to email their AD beforehand and get their confirmation that , should they buy from them, the bezel will have no such play - if Doxa are going to advise their dealers that the watches will have loose bezels …..well....


----------



## bonemanGT (May 10, 2019)

drumcairn said:


> So Doxa are admitting they are the only watch company in the world who make watches with wobbly rocking bezels?? Is this just an issue with the latest watches or older ones as well - noted someone posted that their 50 anni one does it as well, which doesn't have the new case? Have Doxa changed where they are manufactured lately? Is it just the 300 or all the tonneau cased watches? Perhaps they can use the new advertising line "Doxa watches 'rock' "....I would advise anyone looking to buy to email their AD beforehand and get their confirmation that , should they buy from them, the bezel will have no such play - if Doxa are going to advise their dealers that the watches will have loose bezels &#8230;..well....


Whether it's a design flaw or not at least in my case the movement is tiny and I would never have noticed it unless someone actually pointed it out. I certainly would not call it 'loose' but it does look as though the one in the video has much more play than mine.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Anders_Flint said:


> Scotland you say? Glasgow retailer that's situated in a very nice arcade? If so, we purchased from the same place


Bought mine from Jura Watches with 20% Boxing Day discount - don't know where they sourced the watch from but only took a few days to arrive.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

bonemanGT said:


> Whether it's a design flaw or not at least in my case the movement is tiny and I would never have noticed it unless someone actually pointed it out. I certainly would not call it 'loose' but it does look as though the one in the video has much more play than mine.


Mine is pretty much the same as in the video. To me things like these provide an opportunity for companies to secure customer loyalty - sure it will be a short term hit to make good but in the long term they will be far more likely to get repeat business if they hold their hands up and resolve such issues. I would think most Doxa buyers will be watch enthusiasts and any such issues will quickly be well known in that community, with the resulting hit on sales. Apart from this issue I very much like the watch, especially the case shape and the small bezel and dial which really shows off that case shape. I would keep the watch, even with the bezel as it is, if Doxa won't take any action but I won't buy another Doxa (which is a shame as I'd really like a Searambler and/or Divingstar) - whereas if they took ownership of the problem and resolved it as they should, then I would buy more. Part of a previous job I had ws handling regional complaints for a large company - I always thought them a great opportunity to surprise customers and cement their loyalty rather than acting in a defensive manner to save a few quid short term.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

drumcairn said:


> Mine is pretty much the same as in the video. To me things like these provide an opportunity for companies to secure customer loyalty - sure it will be a short term hit to make good but in the long term they will be far more likely to get repeat business if they hold their hands up and resolve such issues. I would think most Doxa buyers will be watch enthusiasts and any such issues will quickly be well known in that community, with the resulting hit on sales. Apart from this issue I very much like the watch, especially the case shape and the small bezel and dial which really shows off that case shape. I would keep the watch, even with the bezel as it is, if Doxa won't take any action but I won't buy another Doxa (which is a shame as I'd really like a Searambler and/or Divingstar) - whereas if they took ownership of the problem and resolved it as they should, then I would buy more. Part of a previous job I had ws handling regional complaints for a large company - I always thought them a great opportunity to surprise customers and cement their loyalty rather than acting in a defensive manner to save a few quid short term.


Fully agree but doesn't seem to work that way, I warned a few months back about this. Problem is you usually notice after sizing and wearing and then can't return and they don't want to know.

I've had endless email conversations with The Blue Company (UK Distributor) and DOXA who took 2 weeks to refer it to their 'Master Watch Maker' and came back with that it's in tolerance.

Wish I could say different but I got nowhere. Mine is maybe not as bad as the video but has movement as well as moves up and down and sometimes clicks.

I wanted to love the watch but it's just not the quality I expected. It now sits on the bedside table.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Pegasus said:


> Fully agree but doesn't seem to work that way, I warned a few months back about this. Problem is you usually notice after sizing and wearing and then can't return and they don't want to know.
> 
> I've had endless email conversations with The Blue Company (UK Distributor) and DOXA who took 2 weeks to refer it to their 'Master Watch Maker' and came back with that it's in tolerance.
> 
> ...


There is a tolerance for bezel movement and 1mm is within it?? Heard it all now - I've never had any lateral play on any other watch I've tried !! Will update the thread when I hear back from the AD - anyone else feel free to email the distributor, Doxa or their ADs to ask the question about bezel play! Only way for customers to force the company to solve this is to publicise and keep the pressure on (especially with the ADs). Shame - such a simple let-down on a great watch. Perhaps a separate 'wobbly bezel' thread should be started.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

I will say this again. Thank goodness this is no longer an "official" forum and more accurate assessments of DOXA quality issues are being posted. I was a potential customer and was going to purchase a Sharkhunter Lung when that whole debacle started to unfold with 200 then 100 then the second 100 at a higher price took place. Left a bad taste in my mouth. Started looking looking on the preowned market. I even bought a DOXA black rubber strap from a forum member in anticipation of the purchase. I also have the books 40th and 50th. I really want to like the brand but issues like the wobbling bezel make it a non-starter for me especially for a $2000 watch. Too many other options on the market in that price range.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I wasn’t around when this was DOXA sponsored, did they really remove unfavourable comments?? That’s pretty underhand even if you sponsor the forum!

I really don’t see the 2 year warranty being of any value on the watch if their tolerances are so slack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kritika999 (Jan 11, 2020)

My first post on thr Forum, so hi everyone.

I was also just about to push the button a new sub 300 or 1500 but after reading the recent posts I contacted the well known UK Importer who denied all knowledge of any problems with loose bezels on these two models! So until they or DOXA come clean and start admitting this is an issue, I’m going to go for a second hand 300T Poseidon edition or a 750t if I can get hold of one. 

Anyway fantastic forum, after being a commercial diver and in the dive industry for 25 years + being a big Clive C fan in my youth p, I thought it was about time I put aside the Submariner for a while and get myself a DOXA of legend.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> I wasn't around when this was DOXA sponsored, did they really remove unfavourable comments?? That's pretty underhand even if you sponsor the forum!


Most assuredly. In addition, and in my experience, the mod would send a PM giving the poster a warning or slap on the wrist. Unfortunate, but it seems all that aggressive policing was to no avail at this point.

Still want to love the brand, and it has a great deal of appeal, but quality issues must be addressed to earn my support with a purchase. I am still holding onto my unworn DOXA black rubber strap in the hope that eventually happens, or the right deal on an older one comes along.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, my refund has gone through (or at least is pending in paypal).

The AD I purchased through contacted Doxa about the issue, from what Doxa have said, its due to the ball bearings they use to attach the bezel, and despite being a little unsettling, is in fact by design and *not* a fault.

I guess it's certainly a possible explaination, every other dive watch I own uses a standard bezel spring to attach the bezel (well apart from Sinn who use screws), which means they have a tight fit and no lateral movement, if Doxa are using bearings, then I guess manufacturing tolerances needed to fit the bezel in the first place will result in a bit of wiggle. Not sure what the advantages of bearings vs a spring are though.

Mystery solved I guess. In my case, I still wasnt happy with the amount of bezel movement so went for a refund, but for anyone on the fence about returning a 300t, well, now at least you have a reason why it moves the way it does, it's down to your own preference whether you can live with it or opt to return.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I’m wondering whether to refer DOXA sales to this thread? Maybe they can comment on the issues.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anders_Flint said:


> Well, my refund has gone through (or at least is pending in paypal).
> 
> The AD I purchased through contacted Doxa about the issue, from what Doxa have said, its due to the ball bearings they use to attach the bezel, and despite being a little unsettling, is in fact by design and *not* a fault.
> 
> ...


This makes sense. I wonder if anyone who's serviced theirs themselves can comment on whether this is a change from the Marei era bezels. I, for one, am perfectly happy with the 300BL bezel but it's all about the details and a personal choice certainly.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Anders_Flint said:


> The AD I purchased through contacted Doxa about the issue, from what Doxa have said, its due to the ball bearings they use to attach the bezel


If the Jenny DOXAs are indeed using ball bearings then this is a completely new bezel design from the Marei era watches. They all used the common ratchet / click springs.

Very quick test of Marei era 600T, 750T, 300, T-Graph, Rolex Submariner and Sea-Dweller show none to almost imperceptible movement. Breitling Superocean has more movement than any of my watches but uses a unique click ring design.

From an engineering point of view, the bezel slop / sideways movement is due to dimension / tolerance. As an example. Lets say outer dimension (OD) of bezel seat on case is 1 inch and inner dimension (ID) of the bezel is 2 inches. If centered there would be 0.5 inch gap each side with a possible sideways movement of 1 inch. Obviously these are silly numbers but it should illustrate what is going on. The ODs and IDs of the Marei era watches were very tight so any possible lateral movement would be less. I haven't seen the inner configuration of the Jenny DOXAs or the ball bearing arrangement to be able to comment on dimensions. The outer profile is different to the Marei Era 1200T .The only other watch that used a ball bearing click was the old Seiko Divers which has a hole with a spring and a small ball bearing seated on top of the spring.

Why Jenny would want to change a proven bezel design is anyone's guess unless someone at Jenny just fed a line of BS to the AD and it is really very poor machining of the bezel. Who knows?


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If the Jenny DOXAs are indeed using ball bearings then this is a completely new bezel design from the Marei era watches. They all used the common ratchet / click springs.
> 
> Very quick test of Marei era 600T, 750T, 300, T-Graph, Rolex Submariner and Sea-Dweller show none to almost imperceptible movement. Breitling Superocean has more movement than any of my watches but uses a unique click ring design.
> 
> ...


Probably just confused language, ball bearings exist to reduce friction (clicks), not create it. Click balls like in the 6309 Seiko are not ball bearings. Even then, who knows what they mean - just sales people.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just ordered a 300T Caribbean - sure hope it’s O.K.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

sticky said:


> Just ordered a 300T Caribbean - sure hope it's O.K.


What they are describing (ball bearings/springs of some sort - almost a 'floating' style) does seem like some lateral and 'wobbly' movement would result, though the rotation action is fine - but why use such a system when the previous system was simple, worked well and had NO movement?? Would like to see a pic from Doxa of the system. Not heard back from my dealer yet but if it is down to design then they will all do it to a lesser or greater degree - in watchmaking terms almost 1mm of movement and rocking is a huge amount I'd say. If that is the case I will also go for the refund - would be worried it would get worse and/or break in the future.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

sticky said:


> Just ordered a 300T Caribbean - sure hope it's O.K.


Post some pics when it arrives, not seen a Caribbean outside of promo shots yet!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Just noticed they have moved the rubber strap option available date to 17th Feb, it’s been moved about 6 weeks so far. 

How hard is it to stick to a deadline for a rubber strap? Very worrying going forward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Just noticed they have moved the rubber strap option available date to 17th Feb, it's been moved about 6 weeks so far.
> 
> How hard is it to stick to a deadline for a rubber strap? Very worrying going forward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, consider ordering with a bracelet and get rubber strap separate.. BOR is part of the Doxa charm.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

The bezel play oh mine matches that of my SMPc. So there’s that. Neither bother me. 

The tightest bezels I’ve seen are on Halios. Every watch is different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

nitron135 said:


> FWIW, consider ordering with a bracelet and get rubber strap separate.. BOR is part of the Doxa charm.


Got the Caribbean with BOR but the links are just too loose for me, on my second one but the flex on some links is bad.

The last links next to the watch head also hit the case back when flexed towards the watch which concerns me for long term wear.

Also it sits strangely on my wrist due to the longer end pieces, just can't get on with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Doc, I believe the change from the rachet/click springs happened since the re-released 300T from the very beginning. I had gone through several of Doxas all from Marie made era and the bezel mechanism always are top notch (750T, 1000T, 1500T, 1200T, 600T-graph). I had used my these Doxas in the past for diving and knocked each and never an issue!!!

I still own one 750T and in 2019 bought the Sharkhunter Black Lung. By accident, many months ago (like June 2019) I got the bezel of this new 300T caught to the door and there was flying bezel in my living room. I was in total shock of how easy it was to come off like that.

I still have the broken spring that sent back from Doxa after the repair of which kudos to Doxa was free of charge including express shipping the watch back all the way from Swiss. I just am not sure where I place that spring or I would have posted the photo. Yes, the 300T released black lung has this type of bezel movement/play per the video. But it is very minimal and I never notice it until seeing this post. It rotates perfectly and rock solid, but I realize now the bezel isn't made like it was.

Anyhow, I checked my other dive watches of which 750T (rock solid), H2O watch (a little play similar to my Black Lung), Eterna Kontiki Super (rock solid, but not as good as 750T).

Cheers



Flyingdoctor said:


> If the Jenny DOXAs are indeed using ball bearings then this is a completely new bezel design from the Marei era watches. They all used the common ratchet / click springs.
> 
> Very quick test of Marei era 600T, 750T, 300, T-Graph, Rolex Submariner and Sea-Dweller show none to almost imperceptible movement. Breitling Superocean has more movement than any of my watches but uses a unique click ring design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Well done! Nice presentation and watch!
m


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Well got mine back from Doxa (thru AD) in the post with no response, message, details or comment on the wobbly bezel - opened it up and (no surprise) its the same as it was so I'm guessing nothing was done. Will go back to the AD to at least get a comment.


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Doxa seems to have taken tumble and let's be honest, their customer service was never the best before!


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you for the great review! The Searambler is on top of my wishlist.


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

Just got mine and see the side play. I've just decided to live with based on existing comments. Just neat to have for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Just as an update, while I did get a full refund for my original purchase, after some consideration I did purchase again from another retailer (that was offering a significant discount).

Given that its a quirk of the construction rather than a fault, I can live with the bezel play, also, it helps that is is less noticable on my new watch vs my original one.

With the money saved, i picked up the Seiko "Arnie" reissue 

Doxa number 2


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Anders_Flint said:


> Just as an update, while I did get a full refund for my original purchase, after some consideration I did purchase again from another retailer (that was offering a significant discount).
> 
> Given that its a quirk of the construction rather than a fault, I can live with the bezel play, also, it helps that is is less noticable on my new watch vs my original one.
> 
> ...


It IS a very good looking watch, so I can see why

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I received mine about 2 weeks ago and don't see the play in the bezel. It's the sharkhunter, and a great watch!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Surprised if it has no play, I’ve seen a few and they all have the play/rocking of the bezel like most have said on here, even Doxa acknowledged its by design to me, I’ve just got used to it now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

Where is your other retailer? I got mine from the Doxausa site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

In the UK there are 2 or 3 dealers, can’t get them direct from Doxa here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

Pegasus said:


> In the UK there are 2 or 3 dealers, can't get them direct from Doxa here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Managed mine from the US distributor. Took some patience, but they did let me know when it was available.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

There's a listing of a Sharkhunter 300T with new clasp on the fleebay, but what struck me is the description!! Could this be another fault, waiting to happen?
I'm guessing he's talking about the glidelock










Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Marrin said:


> There's a listing of a Sharkhunter 300T with new clasp on the fleebay, but what struck me is the description!! Could this be another fault, waiting to happen?
> I'm guessing he's talking about the glidelock
> 
> 
> ...


Probably just some grit/dirt stuck in the dive extension, fortunately the clasp is fairly easy to disassemble and clean.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Anders_Flint said:


> Probably just some grit/dirt stuck in the dive extension, fortunately the clasp is fairly easy to disassemble and clean.


I hope you're right as I bought it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

